

Digital Ocean, Amazon Web Services, Windows Azure benchmarked and compared - mitchwainer
http://getcodified.com/digital-ocean-amazon-web-services-windows-azure-benchmarked-compared/

======
ambiate
This is considered a benchmark and comparison?

Edit: Ok, rather than being an arse, some feedback: The IOWait tidbit was
interesting and worth the click on its own.

Build times and bandwidth should vary based on usage on the shared host. Run
the tests every 3 hours for 2-3 days and use those results.

More interesting information would consist of what your plan of attack will be
for scaling with more power/storage/etc. If necessity dictates the need for
more, will it be as easy as a few clicks (and $$$$) with DO as compared to
Azure/Amazon?

~~~
martinald
Hey,

Martin from Codified here. For what it's worth, I didn't submit this article
to HN so surprised it got here - it was meant to be a quick overview of IO
issues on shared hosts and the impact it can make.

I ran the tests a few times over a few days, pulling from the latest git
source. We use a build script from a highly tuned bootstrapped mono install to
build, which I will update the blog article.

I'll also publish a new article about how we build Mono, if it's of interest
to people.

------
joshka
Can you please post the benchmark technique to allow for reproduction?

My colleagues and I often use client's hardware rather than our own to work on
their project. The mono source sounds like a good stress test to guague the
pain and implement preventative upgrades early in the piece.

For comparison's sake, `time make` of mono-3.2.1 from tarball on a 2012
Macbook Pro Retina / 2.6GHz / 16 GB RAM / 512 GB SSD returns:

    
    
        make  583.12s user 77.90s system 98% cpu 11:11.99 total
    

This seems slow compared to digital ocean. I wonder if there's something I'm
not setting. My settings per [1] were:

    
    
        ./configure --prefix=/Users/joshka/Code/mono --enable-nls=no --build=i386-apple-darwin11.2.0
    

[1]: [http://www.mono-project.com/Compiling_Mono_on_OSX](http://www.mono-
project.com/Compiling_Mono_on_OSX)

~~~
martinald
I'm not sure about OS X - I use the Xamarin provided builds for that. But I'll
post our build script for Linux up soon.

------
endijs
Those micro articles about DO start to annoy as much as 'github down' ones.
Three up-votes and already on front page... Something is not right here. I
have nothing against DO (I use them too), but if site is on front page I would
like to see much more detailed benchmarks.

------
pella
SSD VPS benchmarks: [http://serverbear.com/benchmarks/ssd-
vps](http://serverbear.com/benchmarks/ssd-vps)

and DigitalOcean benchmarks :[http://serverbear.com/9806/digitalocean#view-
benchmarks](http://serverbear.com/9806/digitalocean#view-benchmarks)

------
hemancuso
That's a lot of effort to determine that compiling a large source tree is way
faster with a SSD.

